

Ask HN: How do you start learning Go? - jethrokuan

Hi everyone,<p>I come from a ruby background, and am recently getting a little tired of rails/sinatra being not as quick as I would like them to be.<p>I'd like to start learning Go, but I'm not quite sure where to start.<p>Are there any books or videos I could get my hands on to get me up to speed?<p>Thanks!
======
polyfemos
I just finished tour.golang.org - I recommend it!

~~~
samiur1204
I second that, it's definitely a great resource.

Also, check out:

1\. <http://talks.golang.org/2012/concurrency.slide#1> for concurrency ideas
with Go 2\. [http://cplus.about.com/od/google-go/a/Learn-To-Program-Go-
Tu...](http://cplus.about.com/od/google-go/a/Learn-To-Program-Go-Tutorial-
One.htm): A great intro

~~~
jethrokuan
Thanks everyone!

I've tried doing it(amidst my school exams) but I think it doesn't quite drill
into me best practices.

I don't want to explore go and hack up something; I want to learn it once and
learn it right. Any recommendation for this? (:

